# Temperature gage issue with Napoleon Apollo



## chefjmk (Jul 9, 2017)

Hey guys, new to smoking here. I just bought the Napoleon Apollo As300 3 in 1 smoker last night and I noticed the temperature gage is almost at 80 degrees, shouldn't this read 0 degrees since it's not in use. Does this mean when I am cooking and the temperature gage reads 280 the temperature is actually 200 degrees? Please help a newbie out.

Jason













IMG_2453.JPG



__ chefjmk
__ Jul 9, 2017


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 10, 2017)

Since it is a temperature gauge, it is going to read the temperature of its interior.  If you are keeping it in a room that's 80F, it's going to read 80F.  The only time it would read 0F is if you have it outside, in the snow, unlit, and the temperature is 0F.


----------



## wild west (Jul 10, 2017)

Also don't rely on the gauge when you cook. Get a remote therm thathas at least 2 probes that will read the temp at the cook grate level and the IT of the meat you are cooking.


----------



## chefjmk (Jul 10, 2017)

Awesome thanks guys. After reading it I sounded pretty stupid...sorry just didn't want get ripped off. Got this for $100. Brand new. It was the display but doesn't have any issues, etc so far


----------



## Bradjo (Jan 5, 2018)

chefjmk said:


> Hey guys, new to smoking here. I just bought the Napoleon Apollo As300 3 in 1 smoker last night and I noticed the temperature gage is almost at 80 degrees, shouldn't this read 0 degrees since it's not in use. Does this mean when I am cooking and the temperature gage reads 280 the temperature is actually 200 degrees? Please help a newbie out.
> 
> Jason
> 
> ...


I have owned an Apollo as300 for a little over a year.  The temp. gauge on my smoker is worthless.  I use a DOT temp. gauge from Thermoworks that clips on the grate.  It also comes with a probe that you insert into the meat.  I also have a Mavrick temp gauge that clips on the grill grate. I use both gauges to monitor the grill grate temp for the lower and upper grates at the same time.


----------

